# IS FAMILY EXCLUDED UNDER IOWA GL/WC?



## DCchika12 (Mar 9, 2021)

Hello! My husband, Father, and I just opened up a family construction company. My question is if family is excluded from workers comp and general liability? My younger brother helps us out a lot and we obviously pay him. He is not an employee as he is still in high school, but on the weekends and summer time he likes to work. Do we still have to end up paying for him at the end of the year when we do the WC and GL audit? or is he excluded? The same for my sister. She graduated with a marketing degree and we wanted her to start, well marketing the company. I wouldn't call them employees as they both just help when they have time or when we need something or are they still employees in the sense? Let me know. The whole insurance thing is very confusing and I just thought I was starting to get an understanding of it. My insurance guy said we would still have to pay for them, but upon research I saw that immediate family is excluded? Thanks again.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Simple answer for me. Pay it, so as not to be left holding the bag if they should get hurt on the job.


----------

